# Nordhollandkanal



## badbrain (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre am Samstag für eine Woche an den Nordhollandkanal.
Bin eigentlich passionierter Karpfenangler, aber ich wollte mein Glück mal auf Zander und Hecht versuchen.
Wir, meine Freundin, Nicht-Anglerin und ich haben uns ein Häuschen in Schoorl, ca 5km nördlich von Alkmaar gemietet.
Kennt jemand die Ecke oder hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Nordhollandanal und oder umliegenden Kanälen ?;+

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar, da sich meine Angelzeit wahrscheinlich nur auf zwei bis drei Stunden täglich beschränken wird.:c


----------



## gimli (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nordhollandkanal*

Versuche es mal bei Te Zijpje am Oud Schoorlse Zeedijk. Ist nicht all zu weit weg von Alkmaar. Da kommen drei Quer-Sloote rein.

Ist immer gut für Raubfisch.


----------



## badbrain (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nordhollandkanal*

Danke, danke, die Stelle hatte ich mir auf google-maps auch schon ausgesucht.
Sieht sehr vielversprechend aus.
Weißt Du ob einige Teile Kanals von Vereinen gepachtet sind, oder reicht der Vispas um dort zu angeln ?


----------



## gimli (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nordhollandkanal*



> Sieht sehr vielversprechend aus.



Ja, das ist es.

Normalerweise solltest du keine Probleme haben, da die Gewässer in der Landelijke Lijst aufgeführt sind. Wer die Pächter sind, findest du ebenfalls dort. 

Beachte bitte, dass das Angeln *direkt* an der Schleuse zum Groote Sloot verboten ist. Das ist auch durch Hinweisschilder gekennzeichnet.

Welchen Verbands-VISpas besitzt du?


----------

